# Holy Contest Bomb, Batman!



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently participated in, and won a contest hosted by WildOne for getting a big ash. Little did i know until we were nearing the end of the contest would there be a prize of such proportion!!!

Check out these spoils.










Im told that some of these sticks have been rested for quite some time as well!!

WOAM - 4 years
Opus X XXX - 4 years
Anejo 46 - 4 years
Tatuaje Face - Last Halloween, so 10 months
Viaje - Purchased this year
Short Story Maduro - Purchased this year

Thanks again David! I have yet to try any cigars of this caliber, and i can tell you that they will definitely be enjoyed in the near future!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn - that's one helluva prize there Shibby - enjoy the heck out of those premium sticks. Well done Wildone!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wow, very nice prize. wish I hadn't been sick during the contest to try my hand at a long ash.

Great job shibby, enjoy!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

dayum


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jimminy christmas! Great prize! And to one of my favorite noobs. Well played, all!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> jimminy christmas! Great prize! And to one of my favorite noobs. Well played, all!


Aww shucks.. Ya really mean it?


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Sweet jesus!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!!

thats one hell of a contest prize. enjoy them.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I spy.....Pubic hair! or cat hair...Or dog.......


Anyways, enjoy the prize my friend Those are some great sticks!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's incredible! Enjoy those!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW, that is a great prize!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I spy.....Pubic hair! or cat hair...Or dog.......
> 
> Anyways, enjoy the prize my friend Those are some great sticks!


Haha. Considering its on a counter, and i have a black cat (bad luck shmad luck) im gonna guess it could be that. Or since my hair is a bit curly and black, it could be a short hair that managed to curl a bunch. Who knows you could be right though some pubic hair could have grown wings and flew onto a counter haha


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like an eyelash lol


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> looks like an eyelash lol


yeah thats possible too... to bad the Sherlock we have here on puff isnt a good detective at all...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is one hell of a prize! Enjoy!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Shibby said:


> Haha. Considering its on a counter, and i have a black cat (bad luck shmad luck) im gonna guess it could be that. Or since my hair is a bit curly and black, it could be a short hair that managed to curl a bunch. Who knows you could be right though some pubic hair could have grown wings and flew onto a counter haha


Well ya fooled me for a minute as I tried to wipe it off my monitor screen and it did not budge! Nice spoils of victory by the way! Great sticks!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Now, that is a prize!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope they are spot on with your Palate... ENJOY !!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, great prize, enjoy them.


----------

